# Up for grabs



## treemandan (Aug 14, 2010)

Sorry to post this here, I tried the equipment selling forum thing but it was to difficult... besides I am not selling anything.

So, first we have an old Toro snowblower, it runs, at least it did last year. The chain on the chain drive broke. I never used this thing, it was given to me by a client.









Second, we have an Echo walk behind leaf sucker upper. This was also given to me by a client. Sorry, I don't seem to able to get a picture of it. Its called a CVS-8S, it has an 8hp B and S and I messed around with it in the spring and got it running. I just fired it up today and it lost spark after a few minutes and I don't know and don't care what the problem is. I just know I don't really want it nor do I feel like messing with it. Its is decent shape, seems to have compression, all the parts are there and its pretty clean.


Third, we have these which are quite clean as well.








Once again sorry to infiltrate the picture forum like it was Craigslist but I am hoping to give this stuff to my dear buddies at the site before I put in on CL. This stuff is up for grabs. Pm me if interested.


----------



## treemandan (Aug 14, 2010)

This stuff is pending pick up.


----------

